# Milk lefse



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

My grandma used to make this many years ago. She passed away in 92 and I can't find a recipe. I was hoping someone here might have a good recipe to share. I think my odds of finding another good Norweigan on this site are pretty good!!! And remember I'm talking about milk lefse not potato. :beer:


----------



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

I havn't tryed this recipe. But ran across it on net.
http://www.recipezaar.com/17836


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

Thank you very much. I'll try that one out.


----------

